# "Thugs" Bourgeois Hypocrisy and Semantics.



## Mankini (May 17, 2015)

I suggest that instead of the word "Thugs", the Bourgeois utilize the Russian word "Poshlost", which is more honest and comprehensively encapsulates the attitudes behind the usage of "thugs".

_" Poshlost'_ is the Russian version of banality, with a characteristic national flavoring of metaphysics and high morality, and a peculiar conjunction of the sexual and the spiritual. This one word encompasses triviality, vulgarity, sexual promiscuity, and a lack of spirituality."

Also, "Philistines" is a much more appropriate alternative to ''thugs":

" A full-grown person whose interests are of a material and commonplace nature, and whose mentality is formed of the stock ideas and conventional ideals of his or her group and time. I have said “full-grown” person because the child or the adolescent who may look like a small philistine is only a small parrot mimicking the ways of confirmed vulgarians, and it is easier to be a parrot than to be a white heron. “Vulgarian” is more or less synonymous with “philistine”: the stress in a vulgarian is not so much on the conventionalism of a philistine, as on the vulgarity of some of his conventional notions. I may also use the terms “genteel” and “bourgeois”. Genteel implies the lace-curtain refined vulgarity, which is worse than simple coarseness. To burp in company may be rude, but to say “excuse me” after a burp is genteel, and thus worse than vulgar."


----------



## wokofshame (May 17, 2015)

Have you ever read "Confederacy of Dunces"? The main character wanders around NOLA talking medieval


----------



## Mankini (May 17, 2015)

MURT said:


> Have you ever read "Confederacy of Dunces"? The main character wanders around NOLA talking medieval



Yes I love that book!!


----------

